# Mid-America Photography Symposium 2015 - Eureka Springs, AR



## Phelan (Apr 13, 2015)

Registration for the Mid-America Photography Symposium is now open for May 16th and 17th 2015 in Eureka Springs, AR. This is the premier photography education opportunity in the Arkansas, Oklahoma, Kansas and Missouri area with representatives from Canon, Tamron, Westcott, TetherTools and others. 

Speakers include Canon Explorer of Light Stephen Johnson, Tamron pro Mike Moats, Randy Kerr of Westcott among others. 

For more information and to register go to Mid-America Photography Symposium


----------

